# Giant House Rabbits



## Lu85 (Sep 20, 2010)

I went into pets at home today and they have two giant house rabbits for sale I am seriously thinking about getting them as they are sooo sweet but I have a cat already I was just wondering if anyone had any advice for me about introducing them to my cat and also how well they would get on with living in a flat thank you all in advance


----------



## k4r4 (Sep 20, 2009)

Sorry don't have a clue didn't wanna read and run though


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Don't buy any rabbits from [email protected] is the only advice I will give you.

Here's why...
PETS AT HOME/ DONT - Greenwich Rabbit Rescue


----------



## VampiricLust (Mar 3, 2008)

There is no such breed as a giant house rabbit.

The common giant breeds I know of are:

Continental Giant
British Giant
Flemish Giant
French Lop
New Zealand White


Why not go to your local rescue, most get giant breeds in, if that is what you specifically were looking for. And all good rescues vaccinate and neuter.


----------



## Lu85 (Sep 20, 2010)

Hi i've brought other pets from there and they are fine i will read the link you have given me thank you for the reply


----------



## VampiricLust (Mar 3, 2008)

33,000 rabbits every year are dumped in rescues in the UK.

By buying from places as [email protected], you are simply supporting the BYB that supply them


----------



## Lu85 (Sep 20, 2010)

BYB


----------



## tyrole (May 5, 2009)

Lu85 said:


> BYB


I think it means a back yard breader


----------



## Lu85 (Sep 20, 2010)

Why would pets at home use a back yard breader??


----------



## staceydawlz (Jun 8, 2009)

cheap and easy to get pets when they want


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

Please dont buy your bunny from pets at home. Rescue centres have loads of bunnies avilable all year round and most neuter before rehoming so will save you the cost of having it done yourself. If its a giant breed that you want then I am sure it wont be so hard to find one in rescue.


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

I suggest that you read the post in the rodent section on the forum entitled "Something for ALL new small animal owners to consider".


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

rabbits require just as much work as a dog, and in a home environment can become destructive, ie chewing the wall paper and skirting boards and the back of your sofa , large breeds of rabbit would require free range of a whole flat not just one room, and any form of indoor cage would be completely unsuitable and cruel. 

please think very carefull before buying a rabbit

they need to be neutered which can cost £100 and require vaccinations and worming at least yearly £50. an adult giant will probably cost you at least £10 a week in food hay and veg. and pet insurance is about £10 a month


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

Please please dont go to p @ h, for 1 a giant house rabbit is not even a breed! They will cost you stupid money!!!
I breed giant french lops and also have continetal giants, both are a 'breed'. I sell for approx £40-£60 which is prob alot less than p @ h, once they had 'giant house rabbits' for £129  

Can you afford to pay hundreds after a rabbit that could be badly bred that may get very poorly? and prob bad teeth?

I klnow a friend who has sold to p @ h before and no questions were asked about the rabbits except age breed and sex!!!


----------



## Lu85 (Sep 20, 2010)

wow i cant believe how under handed [email protected] are thats really shocked me, I can't afford to pay hundreds for a rabbit, The rabbit would have the whole run of the flat plus I would take him/her for a walk of course I would get a harness for it thank you so much for everyones replys


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

Lu85 said:


> wow i cant believe how under handed [email protected] are thats really shocked me, I can't afford to pay hundreds for a rabbit, The rabbit would have the whole run of the flat plus I would take him/her for a walk of course I would get a harness for it thank you so much for everyones replys


i wouldn't recommend taking a rabbit for a walk, unless you have a secure garden. rabbits can pick up all sorts of diseases from walking in the street. a house rabbit can roam freely around the house with no problems, as long as you bunny proof the house (cover the wires and look for any hazards, such as long drops etc).

You need to vaccinate three times a year at around £10-£20 each (two for Myxi and once for VHD). You also need to neuter which can cost between £40-£100.


----------



## Lu85 (Sep 20, 2010)

Hi i've found a rescue place in leicester that come round and do a home visit before they re home a bunny which is good they only ask for a £50 donation which is soooo much cheaper than the [email protected] place and they also come health checked


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

Lu85 said:


> Hi i've found a rescue place in leicester that come round and do a home visit before they re home a bunny which is good they only ask for a £50 donation which is soooo much cheaper than the [email protected] place and they also come health checked


Fantastic news, well done :thumbup:


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

emzybabe said:


> rabbits require just as much work as a dog, and in a home environment can become destructive, ie chewing the wall paper and skirting boards and the back of your sofa


mine now actually spend most the day IN the sofa 

You need to be prepared for the potential distruction that a house rabbit can cause, even when you have taken precautions as they can sometimes get through these and you will leave things lying about and forget... I could list everything that has been demolished by mine... its not a short list!!


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

Lu85 said:


> 7 I would get a harness for it


I wouldn't bother, most of them hate wearing them


----------



## Lu85 (Sep 20, 2010)

Do you think a house rabbit would get on ok with my slightly mad cat?? Also i was wondering is it crule to have a dog cage for a rabbit to go in when i'm out??


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

I wouldnt leave your cat and rabbit unsupervised together but if you carefully start introducing them i cant see a problem, mine love my rabbits. A extra large dog crate would be ok but id suggest a room for a giant really or you could make a big pen somewhere safe? Speak the rescue before they do the homecheck to see what you need to do, you'll need to secure any wires and make your home bun proof. Well done for going to a rescue :thumbup:


----------



## Lu85 (Sep 20, 2010)

I've decided against getting a rabbit at this moment in time as i don't think my flat would be big enough so when I get a house i'm defo getting a rabbit


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

Lu85 said:


> I've decided against getting a rabbit at this moment in time as i don't think my flat would be big enough so when I get a house i'm defo getting a rabbit


Just right for a smaller breed then


----------



## Lu85 (Sep 20, 2010)

I still want a big rabbit though as a little one would not be a good idea as my cat would want to play with it lol


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

Lu85 said:


> I still want a big rabbit though as a little one would not be a good idea as my cat would want to play with it lol


YOu could be suprised how un-little the little ones are lol... my lop is pretty big!!! could give a cat a run for it's money!


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Ive had a dwarf lop and a mini rex house bunny before with 9 cats and as long as you provide the cat with high places to avoid bolshy buns then they usually get along. 
I used to have house bunnies and I have the holes in my walls to prove it!!LOL


----------

